# Few Pics from Camping Trip



## SeaBreeze (Jun 11, 2015)

We had a nice time camping and saw some moose, deer and elk.  Here's a few pics I took.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 11, 2015)

What beautiful pictures.   I love mountains.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks Nancy, I love them too.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 12, 2015)

Aha, the moose is loose. Beautiful pictures and beautiful country, SB.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 12, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Aha, the moose is loose. Beautiful pictures and beautiful country, SB.



..Thanks for sharing..


----------



## Pam (Jun 12, 2015)

Beautiful scenery!


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 12, 2015)

> Aha, the moose is loose. Beautiful pictures and beautiful country, SB.



I agree with Pappy.  A great sight to see animals in their natural element.
Glad you had a nice camping trip SB.


----------



## Raven (Jun 12, 2015)

What a wonderful place for camping SeaBreeze.
The nature pictures are magnificent!.
Welcome back.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 12, 2015)

Thank you Sea, very nice pictures.


----------



## ndynt (Jun 12, 2015)

Breathtaking scenery.  Thank you for sharing it, SB.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks SB, what a trip!


----------



## oakapple (Jun 12, 2015)

Lovely scenery SeaBreeze, and such clear good quality pics, you must have a good camera.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 12, 2015)

Love the pics of mountains and forests, SeaBreeze, the moose are fine looking animals.  Thanks.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 12, 2015)

A few more...

My furkids


----------



## Temperance (Jun 15, 2015)

Your camping trip looks amazing.  Thank you for sharing them.  Just beautiful.


----------



## littleowl (Jun 17, 2015)

Brilliant what a wonderful holiday.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 17, 2015)

Beautiful pics of scenery and wild animals, SB. Also love the pic of your fur kids snuggling together. Your doggie's expression is priceless!


----------

